# Holidays coming up :-(



## katehe (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm a teacher and the holidays are coming up. The last 2 summers we have had 'big holidays'- Oz and Canada which has kept me busy, but not this year. Dreading the utter loneliness that consumes me and is the complete opposite of my teaching world. Looked on the volunteering website but ashamed to say that nothing looks appealing. My friends all live in another town and have kids/limited time for me. My hubbie will take a couple of weeks off but I know I'm gonna spiral into thinking 'what's the point?'. I know that I should just relax , read, catch up with diy, which I will but my mind quickly comes back to 'and this is your plan b - mooching around a big house-phh?!' I have always felt like I should be doing something 'free-spirited' with my plan b but sad to say that my world looks no different to 7 yrs ago. 
euggghhh 
Feeling low :-(


----------



## Alotbsl (May 20, 2013)

Hi Kate, I know exactly how you feel, I sometimes dread taking days off work as I hate the times I am alone with my thoughts as it can get quite dark. I need to stay around people and keep busy, keep the mind ' off subject" do you enjoy sports? I found joining a squash league helped me fill time and also meet other adults who I could have a conversation with that doesn't involve their children. 

Please don't feel alone, how is the gateway group? I have looked at joining but not sure yet.


----------

